# Registration: activation email issues



## creativeforge (Dec 3, 2018)

Dear Newbie,

In case you wonder why you did not receive a notification email that your registration is activated, let me direct your attention to the registration page again. Especially this:






In other words, make sure you use a proper email provider, and not one that has been blacklisted so much over the years that they are now overlooked by the forum's software. When that is fixed, you will automatically receive your activation email.

Hope this helps!

Regards,

Andre
VIC Tech support


----------

